# Chaste Tree



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Vitex agnus-castus, a new medicine I learned about this week. Actually, a very old medicine, it’s just new to me. I have a hive of bees at a neighbor’s house. All year I’ve been logging all the plants my bees feed on.

My bees were all over several small trees at this location that I didn’t recognize. Because these trees weren’t a native species it took me a couple of hours to nail down exactly what they were.

I asked some of my herbalist friends about this plant…The reply was simple “Often used to balance female hormones, increase fertility, PMS, etc” more specifically it works on the pituitary gland. It balances estrogen and progesterone levels in the ladies, a host of benefits. Even for older ladies who suffer from hot flashes... A nice tree to know about, the seeds are used.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Cotton said:


> I asked some of my herbalist friends about this plant&#8230;The reply was simple "Often used to balance female hormones, increase fertility, PMS, etc" more specifically it works on the pituitary gland.


So, if it increase fertility, why is it called the "chaste plant"?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Cotton, 
maybe off subject, But that tree reminded me of the Wisteria..

My question is how do I propagate the Wisteria for a friend?
I cut off a runner and put it in water to root , but it didn't.

How can I get him one started ?

Mine is 30 years old and HUGE, on a strong built trellis, 
I keep in controlled to about 10ft x 10ft .

Jim


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Wisteria is like purty, sweet-smellin' KUDZU. 

"Control" is the operative word. If you can.Save​


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Starcreek said:


> So, if it increase fertility, why is it called the "chaste plant"?


Starcreek... Google "Monk's Pepper" and see what comes up.  During the middle ages it was thought that this tree had the opposite effect on men than women. Monks in monasteries routinely took this medicine as spice on their food to calm their urges, hence the name chaste&#8230; :rofl:


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

phideaux said:


> Cotton,
> maybe off subject, But that tree reminded me of the Wisteria..
> 
> My question is how do I propagate the Wisteria for a friend?
> ...


I've never tried to grow it, only kill it!  It will take over and kill trees if you let it.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

*Thanks*

Cotton I have given this info to a lady I know who suffers terribly from hot flashes. Her Dr. always wanted her to do all kind of tests that she did not want to do and could not afford before he would give her meds for her condition. She refuses to sign up for Obamacare as she does not want to be locked into the system. Hence she now simply suffers with numerous hot flashes daily.
Maybe she can glean some useful info on this medicinal plant that would help her.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

LastOutlaw said:


> Cotton I have given this info to a lady I know who suffers terribly from hot flashes. Her Dr. always wanted her to do all kind of tests that she did not want to do and could not afford before he would give her meds for her condition. She refuses to sign up for Obamacare as she does not want to be locked into the system. Hence she now simply suffers with numerous hot flashes daily.
> Maybe she can glean some useful info on this medicinal plant that would help her.


There are a host of plants that treat hot flashes. A better suggestion would be to find a local herbalist who can go through all her health issues and help her find the plant or plants that best suit her. Surely there is someone within 100 miles radius...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Cotton said:


> I've never tried to grow it, only kill it!  It will take over and kill trees if you let it.


Looks like a great spot for a couple of your hives.


----------

